# Postmates sucks



## LA Cabbie (Nov 4, 2014)

I know most of you driver PM too. Worked my butt off today for 2 hours only to make $15. Had to wait for 30 minutes for a restaurant to fix their payment processing unit. You don't get paid for anything other than mileage from location to customer, and at that, the distance is based on a straight line on the map. In other words, you can travel 5 miles around a mountain and only get paid based on the lat/lng difference.

Bye PM, it was fun while it lasted for two weeks. Not.

Same thing with Uber. I don't mind a quick $4 call that's done from start to finish in 20 minutes. But man, the time it takes to fulfill orders in the real world has to be compensated for. Most people on PM don't tip anyways.


----------



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

I agree that PM sucks, but for different reasons:

I hate how they begin to order the food after you accept the delivery. A lot of times, I would be waiting at the restaurant for at least ten minutes before I leave. The ETA on the app sucks, too. 

ETA estimate for a pizza order once stated 30 minutes. I decided to take a break to eat. When I got to the restaurant near the end of the 30 mins, I was told that the order was taken by another driver. The app never told me this. There was no way for me to get out of the order in the app, so I had to cancel, which counted against me. It was my third cancellation of the day, so it timed me out for 30 mins. 

PM also paid me a whopping $0.82 over the weekend b/c a delivery was cancelled on my way to the restaurant.

As for tips, I avoid places where college kids would order -- like Chipotle. I also avoid fast food. College kids, for the most part, won't tip.

I didn't know that about the straight-line distance payment, which makes sense now come to think of it. That really sucks.

My experience with Eats has been better. Most of the time, the order is waiting for me by the time I get there. It seems the order is being made before the driver accepts the job. And since these customers don't tip, I don't get out of the car.


----------



## Baron VonStudley (Jun 20, 2014)

Keep it in your bag in case you want to log on anytime without being scheduled. Quitting is bit necessary you don't have to work and hours to be active. Also postmates can be done anywhere so if your on vacation and want to work a little you can just turn on. I used to do well on pm working Sunday nights late the bar and higher end restsrants orders would always have good tips. Now I rarely do it but if I'm getting notifications of 1.5 or 2x blitzes I'll do a few if I have time


----------



## traducer (Oct 17, 2016)

Postmates sucks because the company doesn't give a shit about the drivers. We have to go through loopholes just to get job support on the line, otherwise we are shit out of luck if something goes wrong. Most areas are also over saturated with drivers because they keep onboarding new people. It's slow and it sucks. At least with GrubHub you get a min $9.00/hr as long as you accept 75% of deliveries.


----------



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

traducer said:


> We have to go through loopholes just to get job support on the line,


How do you get them on the line? It used to be easier.


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

LA Cabbie said:


> I know most of you driver PM too. Worked my butt off today for 2 hours only to make $15. Had to wait for 30 minutes for a restaurant to fix their payment processing unit. You don't get paid for anything other than mileage from location to customer, and at that, the distance is based on a straight line on the map. In other words, you can travel 5 miles around a mountain and only get paid based on the lat/lng difference.
> 
> Bye PM, it was fun while it lasted for two weeks. Not.
> 
> Same thing with Uber. I don't mind a quick $4 call that's done from start to finish in 20 minutes. But man, the time it takes to fulfill orders in the real world has to be compensated for. Most people on PM don't tip anyways.


 I agree, Postmates in my market sucks. I have done my share of deliveries for postmates and never got a damn tip, I did one job last week and from parking to ordering food and delivery it took almost 45 minutes, I only made $5.36.. Enough is enough, I'm done with postmates.


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

galileo5 said:


> I agree that PM sucks, but for different reasons:
> 
> I hate how they begin to order the food after you accept the delivery. A lot of times, I would be waiting at the restaurant for at least ten minutes before I leave. The ETA on the app sucks, too.
> 
> ...


Ubereats is definitely better in my market, You definitely don't want fast food or chipotle type of orders, The most I made was $10.00 an hour and no tips! A freaking waist of time.


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

LA Cabbie said:


> I know most of you driver PM too. Worked my butt off today for 2 hours only to make $15. Had to wait for 30 minutes for a restaurant to fix their payment processing unit. You don't get paid for anything other than mileage from location to customer, and at that, the distance is based on a straight line on the map. In other words, you can travel 5 miles around a mountain and only get paid based on the lat/lng difference.
> 
> Bye PM, it was fun while it lasted for two weeks. Not.
> 
> Same thing with Uber. I don't mind a quick $4 call that's done from start to finish in 20 minutes. But man, the time it takes to fulfill orders in the real world has to be compensated for. Most people on PM don't tip anyways.


I never received a tip, I get the request, Try to find parking, Order the food on the shopping list and wait, When I delivered the food the customer looked at me like I was crazy because I was a couple of minutes late, Most of the deliveries I get from postmates I have to go in and order the food which is another waste of time.


LA Cabbie said:


> I know most of you driver PM too. Worked my butt off today for 2 hours only to make $15. Had to wait for 30 minutes for a restaurant to fix their payment processing unit. You don't get paid for anything other than mileage from location to customer, and at that, the distance is based on a straight line on the map. In other words, you can travel 5 miles around a mountain and only get paid based on the lat/lng difference.
> 
> Bye PM, it was fun while it lasted for two weeks. Not.
> 
> Same thing with Uber. I don't mind a quick $4 call that's done from start to finish in 20 minutes. But man, the time it takes to fulfill orders in the real world has to be compensated for. Most people on PM don't tip anyways.


a couple of minutes q


galileo5 said:


> I agree that PM sucks, but for different reasons:
> 
> I hate how they begin to order the food after you accept the delivery. A lot of times, I would be waiting at the restaurant for at least ten minutes before I leave. The ETA on the app sucks, too.
> 
> ...


 At least they order the food, All the postmates orders I always had to order the food. I don't see how people make money working for this b.s. company


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

traducer said:


> Postmates sucks because the company doesn't give a shit about the drivers. We have to go through loopholes just to get job support on the line, otherwise we are shit out of luck if something goes wrong. Most areas are also over saturated with drivers because they keep onboarding new people. It's slow and it sucks. At least with GrubHub you get a min $9.00/hr as long as you accept 75% of deliveries.


 Grubhub at least give a guarantee unlike postmates.


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

LA Cabbie said:


> I know most of you driver PM too. Worked my butt off today for 2 hours only to make $15. Had to wait for 30 minutes for a restaurant to fix their payment processing unit. You don't get paid for anything other than mileage from location to customer, and at that, the distance is based on a straight line on the map. In other words, you can travel 5 miles around a mountain and only get paid based on the lat/lng difference.
> 
> Bye PM, it was fun while it lasted for two weeks. Not.
> 
> Same thing with Uber. I don't mind a quick $4 call that's done from start to finish in 20 minutes. But man, the time it takes to fulfill orders in the real world has to be compensated for. Most people on PM don't tip anyways.


 They never tip, Tips make the drivers pay, Without tips the drivers would make less than minimum wage per delivery.


----------



## DollarStoreChauffeur (Sep 12, 2016)

I signed up to see what it was about, but it was all so mysterious and they were so bent on just getting me out there to do deliveries without any information I've just blown it off. I put the carry case aside for when my wife goes shopping in the summer. It's a nice accessory to keep your dairy and such cool.

Maybe these companies will realize it's not nice to sleaze people into crappy financial decisions by not giving them clear information on how much they will earn and how and how the scheme works. As it is, they likely know no one would bother at all if they knew how little the gig paid.


----------



## DollarStoreChauffeur (Sep 12, 2016)

Also, I read somewhere they don't pay for actual mileage, but mileage as the bird flies!


----------

